# Yank in a campervan



## Cindi C (May 6, 2018)

Hi,

I am a retired teacher, from Arizona, in the United States, who decided to have an epic European adventure. I rented a camper van for 7 months, and am currently in Genoa, Italy, traveling by myself. I started out in Amsterdam, and have been on the road since April 18. Previously, I have only camped with friends who have motor homes, in the States, so the learning curve is steep. There have been some major rough spots, but I'm starting to feel like I know what I'm doing a little, at this point. I have no real plan, only tentative ideas, of where I want to go. There is nothing specific I need to do, other than just being immersed in other cultures. I've had lots of positive experiences so far.

I need to leave the Schengen Zone for 3 months, so I decided to head for the UK and Ireland in July. I have heard conflicting information about the importance of making reservations--especially for July and August. I love having the flexibility to change my plans, and be spontaneous, so I'm wondering if I am being foolish not making firm plans. I would love to hear opinions on this. I have the app **********, which I might try tomorrow, because I am having no luck finding an opening at a campground near Cinque Terre. Cost of sites are not as important as being safe and comfortable. 

For a while, I thought I would spend the 3 months in Croatia, instead of the UK, in part because I'm a little nervous about driving on the other side of the road with a left hand wheel. I have driven on the other side, in Ireland for a week, and New Zealand, for a few weeks, with no real problem, but this thing is big (6 meters long) and I'm already a bit uneasy driving it here (although I'm getting better, I think). 

From here, after Cinque Terre, and Positano, I plan to head to Nice, and spend some time in Southern France, then Spain, and Portugal, before heading to the UK. I welcome any and all advice and tips. Thanks in advance!

Cindi


----------



## sparrks (May 6, 2018)

Hello and welcome. Not a good time to be travelling in the UK (last week of July to 1st week of September)n due to the school holidays and high prices. I guess people living in the more remote parts might be able to help, the highlands of Scotland are a great place to visit but not then (more so because of the midges) Ireland might be better............, locals please comment.


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 6, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (May 7, 2018)

Hi and welcome along,trip sounds great. Re site booking many will be full during mid July to the end of August especially in coastal areas. However some smaller sites will have space but they may not be just where you want them. You could consider joining the Motorhome and Caravan Club and using there small CL (certified location) sites, max 5 vans in each which usually have some space. Or wild camp which this site is all about.


----------



## Tes (May 7, 2018)

Hello :welcome:

I think booking for the more desirable locations (seaside, natural beauty) would be a good idea at that time of year to avoid disappointment. It's the kid's school holiday's here then so that is when most UK families go to sites.


----------



## runnach (May 7, 2018)

Wildcamping in the UK sometimes is a bit of an artform, whilst feasible it varies from area to area.

British attitude on occasion is as unsual  as our desire to insist we drive on the left ultimately we are islanders and have some peculiar ideas which reflect that


Don't be put off though, it would be worth joining the caravan club and that gives you access to 1000,s of small sites that hold no more than 5 vans. It is a useful "peace of mind" especially in the tourist honey pots.

School holidays are an issue if only the fact prices shoot up and sites get full, not withstanding the smaller sites as mentioned tend not to attract families with children and many don't accept children (for insurance reasons especially if there is water)

Channa


----------



## maingate (May 7, 2018)

Instead of joining the Caravan and Motorhome Club, join the Camping and Caravan Club instead. For the period that you will be in the UK, there are lots of Temporary Holiday Sites. These are basic (only fresh water and Cassette emptying usually) but some are in lovely areas. For you, I would recommend the THS at York Cricket and Rugby ground. York is a fabulous old City to visit. These THS are in all UK regions. We use the THS a lot and you can find them on their website or download an App with all of their permanent Sites plus THS.


----------



## runnach (May 7, 2018)

THS I agree Jim a superb idea

Any member including the OP wants an unofficial tour of York happy to help. Never need an excuse to show off my own county !

I love York and the county unashamedly biased !! ....I suspect the OP needs a UK address to join any of the clubs happy to assist and let them use mine. 

Visiting England is one thing the spirit and warmth of the North is another ...Why wouldn't we show off our little reservation 

God made the world in 7 days after a practise run on the 8 th made Yorkshire complete with the pudding 

Do I sound a tad biased 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (May 7, 2018)

"God made the world in 7 days after a practise run on the 8 th made Yorkshire complete with the pudding 

Do I sound a tad biased "

Then he got evicted and moved to Northumberland


----------



## runnach (May 7, 2018)

DaveH55 said:


> "God made the world in 7 days after a practise run on the 8 th made Yorkshire complete with the pudding
> 
> Do I sound a tad biased "
> 
> Then he got evicted and moved to Northumberland



Another beautiful county with a stunning coastline ! Pro rata, IMHO Northumbria is possibly Englands most underestimated county

Channa


----------



## Pauljenny (May 7, 2018)

maingate said:


> Instead of joining the Caravan and Motorhome Club, join the Camping and Caravan Club instead. For the period that you will be in the UK, there are lots of Temporary Holiday Sites. These are basic (only fresh water and Cassette emptying usually) but some are in lovely areas. For you, I would recommend the THS at York Cricket and Rugby ground. York is a fabulous old City to visit. These THS are in all UK regions. We use the THS a lot and you can find them on their website or download an App with all of their permanent Sites plus THS.



Agree completely with this.
Saved me the effort of typing.
Full membership of this website, gives you masses of information about where to camp.. The Points of interest, POI.s .
With C& CC membership, you can use their service points to take on water and dump wastes, then wildcamp in between.
Read the forum, " How to Wildcamp ". 
Keep us posted of your travels, there's always somebody here to help..


----------



## Cindi C (May 16, 2018)

*Thanks!*



channa said:


> THS I agree Jim a superb idea
> 
> Any member including the OP wants an unofficial tour of York happy to help. Never need an excuse to show off my own county !
> 
> ...



I will probably take you up on that offer for a tour. After being on my own for so long, I would love to have help figuring out where to go and what to see. I joined the Camping and Caravanning Club with an overseas membership, so I didn't need a local address, but thanks so much for the offer!


----------



## Cindi C (May 16, 2018)

*Scotland*



runnach said:


> Hello Cindi and welcome. If heading to Gods Country (Scotland) East Coast is midge free territory.
> 
> If here late July into August, Edinburgh International Festival is ongoing, the city is a massive buzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zone. There are campsites on the peripheral of the city, some further afield, but on the borders rail route into the city centre.
> 
> 21 degree C at mine today, should be better in a few months time!!............Slainte.



Yes! Scotland is high on my list! Any specific advice on where to try to book a spot in August, or is it already too late? Thanks!


----------



## Cindi C (May 16, 2018)

*In Italy*

Thank you so much to all for the welcome and great advice. I joined the Camping and Caravanning Club.

I was waiting to get an email notification that I had replies to my post, but I only got one early on. Is that how it works? 

Are Midges like mosquitoes? Do they respond to the same type of repellents as mosquitoes do? I use an essential oil repellent I got in New Zealand.

I am in Italy, near Genoa, after visiting Venice. Feeling exhausted and under the weather, so just hanging here for a few days to get rested and recharged. Next on to Nice and S. France. I think I will head towards the UK after that, and plan to arrive in about a month. Any advice on ferries? Which company/route/how far in advance is it necessary to book? 

Overwhelmed by it all. No idea where or when to book places, so I guess I'll just stick to my current approach of flying by the seat of my pants! Totally out of character, but I've never taken on such an epic adventure before either, so lots of firsts here.


----------



## Minisorella (May 17, 2018)

Hello Cindi and welcome along :welcome:

What an adventure you've undertaken... no wonder you're tired! I hope you're soon rested and ready for the next stage of your journey. It's difficult to advise on ferries because a lot depends on where you want to land because different companies have different routes. The cheapest way to cross the Channel is probably Calais in Northern France to Dover or Folkestone on the South East tip of England but there are more costly routes that would land you much further north to cut down driving time to Scotland, if that's important to you. I'm told that booking last minute isn't a normally problem, although July and August are definitely the busy season... but there are plenty of sailings each day and many ferry ports will let you stay overnight if you choose an early crossing. If you like the idea of meeting up with people, take a look at the meets and gatherings section of the forum to see if anything ties in with your plans. We're a friendly bunch and love meeting new people. Don't worry about the driving too much - just take your time and remember when planning that motorways and A roads are usually wider and easier than B roads, which can be quite narrow. Mind you, if buses and trucks can do it, so can you  Our roads tend to be more congested than in the US or on the continent, so it takes longer to get from A to B than you might think when looking at mileage.

Oh and yes, midges are like mosquitos but smaller and more sneaky 

Good luck and I hope you have as much fun exploring our side of the pond as I did exploring yours. Enjoy!


----------



## rockape (May 17, 2018)

Cindi C said:


> Thank you so much to all for the welcome and great advice. I joined the Camping and Caravanning Club.
> 
> I was waiting to get an email notification that I had replies to my post, but I only got one early on. Is that how it works?
> 
> ...


You will find it difficult to wild close to the see anywhere along the Nice, Cannes and St Tropez area because of hieght barriers


----------



## Nabsim (May 17, 2018)

I will start by apologising if you dont meet the age requirement but thought I would post about an email I got from C&CC yesterday in case you didn't get it. They have a special offer on for the period (or part of it) that you will be here, it does require an early booking but may be worth a look:

20% off Age Concession* - The Camping and Caravanning Club


----------



## Cindi C (May 17, 2018)

*No need to apologize!*



Nabsim said:


> I will start by apologising if you dont meet the age requirement but thought I would post about an email I got from C&CC yesterday in case you didn't get it. They have a special offer on for the period (or part of it) that you will be here, it does require an early booking but may be worth a look:
> 
> 20% off Age Concession* - The Camping and Caravanning Club



Just turned 62 and I saw that on the site. Thanks!


----------



## Cindi C (May 17, 2018)

*Height?*



rockape said:


> You will find it difficult to wild close to the see anywhere along the Nice, Cannes and St Tropez area because of hieght barriers



I'm not sure I understand the comment. What height barriers? 

Actually, I prefer pay campgrounds, as I'm traveling alone and like the security, as well as the other amenities. Haven't taken a shower in this thing yet, and not really wanting to. I was thinking that wild camping would be more of a fall back for me, rather than the primary goal. Not worried about the expense.


----------



## Cindi C (May 17, 2018)

*Thanks for the reassurance*



Minisorella said:


> Hello Cindi and welcome along :welcome:
> 
> What an adventure you've undertaken... no wonder you're tired! I hope you're soon rested and ready for the next stage of your journey. It's difficult to advise on ferries because a lot depends on where you want to land because different companies have different routes. The cheapest way to cross the Channel is probably Calais in Northern France to Dover or Folkestone on the South East tip of England but there are more costly routes that would land you much further north to cut down driving time to Scotland, if that's important to you. I'm told that booking last minute isn't a normally problem, although July and August are definitely the busy season... but there are plenty of sailings each day and many ferry ports will let you stay overnight if you choose an early crossing. If you like the idea of meeting up with people, take a look at the meets and gatherings section of the forum to see if anything ties in with your plans. We're a friendly bunch and love meeting new people. Don't worry about the driving too much - just take your time and remember when planning that motorways and A roads are usually wider and easier than B roads, which can be quite narrow. Mind you, if buses and trucks can do it, so can you  Our roads tend to be more congested than in the US or on the continent, so it takes longer to get from A to B than you might think when looking at mileage.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips about meet ups, roads, and ferries. I appreciate the help. Also like the idea of taking longer ferries. In fact I'm thinking I'd like to take one to Spain from the UK or Ireland (if it's an option) in September. Driving is very stressful and draining for me. I wish I could hire a driver!  I should be coming across in June, so hopefully, I will be okay if I don't try to reserve way ahead. Things like this--getting sick--make me apprehensive about planning too far in advance. Not like there is anyone else to drive if I'm not up to it. Glad you enjoyed traveling in the US. When I've gotten exploring some distant locations out of my system, I plan to spend a couple of years traveling around the US in an RV too. So many interesting and beautiful places to see on this planet.


----------



## r4dent (May 17, 2018)

When I'm driving or riding on the wrong (right) side of the road I move my wrist watch to the other wrist.

The different feel is an aide memoir, and every time I check the time this is reinforced.


----------



## Minisorella (May 17, 2018)

Cindi C said:


> Thanks for the tips about meet ups, roads, and ferries. I appreciate the help. Also like the idea of taking longer ferries. In fact I'm thinking I'd like to take one to Spain from the UK or Ireland (if it's an option) in September. Driving is very stressful and draining for me. I wish I could hire a driver!  I should be coming across in June, so hopefully, I will be okay if I don't try to reserve way ahead. Things like this--getting sick--make me apprehensive about planning too far in advance. Not like there is anyone else to drive if I'm not up to it. Glad you enjoyed traveling in the US. When I've gotten exploring some distant locations out of my system, I plan to spend a couple of years traveling around the US in an RV too. So many interesting and beautiful places to see on this planet.


It was some years back when I got to see the US... no camper in those days but we lived there for 3 years, so got to do a fair amount of travelling. Loved every minute 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## runnach (May 17, 2018)

Did someone mention a driver required ? lol ( as if I need an excuse)

Midges are the masterpiece of the devil !! worth a thread on their own the weather so far this year I predict a bumper crop ! But they are manageable.

St Tropez is a nice area and lots of sites and one or two good aires , the villages of Grasse interesting where all the perfume is concocted if making your way to Spain en route worth spending time in the Carmargue  Aigue Mortes an interesting place. and the village of Collioure you will fall in love with ....I don't know Spain well enough to add meaningful comment but plenty people here that do

Out of Italy into France Lac du cassia is a nice place and Gorges of Verdon ...Frances answer to the Grand Canyon !! little tip if you visit East in a morning west in the afternoon sun behind you for photos)

RE York today after 10 years of restoration one of the best examples of medevial glass restoration has finished . size of a tennis court with stained glass windows the story of the bible..it is thought a pictoral piece when people were illiterate so a bit of an aide memoire

Separate to the Rose window which is acknowledged as the finest piece of medevial elesiastical glass in Europe/

Channa


----------



## maingate (May 17, 2018)

Cindi C said:


> Thanks for the tips about meet ups, roads, and ferries. I appreciate the help. Also like the idea of taking longer ferries. In fact I'm thinking I'd like to take one to Spain from the UK or Ireland (if it's an option) in September. Driving is very stressful and draining for me. I wish I could hire a driver!  I should be coming across in June, so hopefully, I will be okay if I don't try to reserve way ahead. Things like this--getting sick--make me apprehensive about planning too far in advance. Not like there is anyone else to drive if I'm not up to it. Glad you enjoyed traveling in the US. When I've gotten exploring some distant locations out of my system, I plan to spend a couple of years traveling around the US in an RV too. So many interesting and beautiful places to see on this planet.



I have just had a quick look at the C&CC Magazine and you have a lot of choice with the very cheap Temporary Holiday Sites. A good tip for you (as you are new to the UK), go on to Google Earth and type in the postcode (ZIP code as you call it) and get an aerial view of the Site and surrounding area. If any take your fancy, ask for more detail on here.

There is a THS near Edinburgh for the Edinburgh Tattoo in August, it is not necessary to book but it might be worth a phone call nearer the time.


----------



## Cindi C (May 18, 2018)

*Love stained glass*



channa said:


> Did someone mention a driver required ? lol ( as if I need an excuse)
> 
> Midges are the masterpiece of the devil !! worth a thread on their own the weather so far this year I predict a bumper crop ! But they are manageable.
> 
> ...



That sounds like something I would love to see. I worked with stained glass in the past, and my favorite art form is glass. Thanks for the tips! Thinking I will just go through France on my way to the UK and go to Spain after--in September.


----------



## maingate (May 29, 2018)

You will also be passing close to the National Glass Centre in Sunderland on your way up to Edinburgh. It's well worth a visit.

The National Glass Centre


----------



## runnach (May 29, 2018)

My family are connected with glass, In fact designed the floating mechanism and lighthouse glasses (family claim to fame) ...diversified into allsorts spectacles tableware etc 



white lace design from circa 1971 

Channa


----------



## The laird (May 29, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------

